# Key Post: Sports Trips (Football/Rugby etc.)



## sueellen (14 Sep 2004)

Anyone know which travel agents are doing packages to these?


----------



## Brynick (14 Sep 2004)

*Re: Packages to France v Ireland WC Oct 9th*

There was a big write up about this in the evening herald last week. Bottom line was that you would save a few hundred euro if you booked it all yourself on the internet. If you don't fancy that you could try Ray Treacy Travel who incidentally was one of the most epensive quotes for this particular package.


----------



## Delboy (15 Sep 2004)

*the way to go.....*

booked flights via london with BMI and Air France last week for €215 return (friday-sunday).
Got the tickets at €16 each from the french ticket website but have now also landed some fai tickets.
And booked accommodation yesterday for 14 of us near the bastille for €23 each per night in a 2 star hotel.

Flights/accommodation/tickets for under €300. Stay clear of the travel agents and book it yourself on the net.....


----------



## Joe (16 Sep 2004)

*Irl v  France*

Got the tickets from fai but left it too late to get a decent deal re flights & accom. Needed to do things on the cheap cos I'm heading to anfield in a couple of weeks so am flying to London and getting eurostar train direct to paris - €330 all in (2 nights accom)


----------



## Delboy (16 Sep 2004)

*FvI*

Joe,
Try www.flybmi.com to london and www.airfrance.co.uk from london to paris.
Like I said I only booked mine last week for over a dozen of us at €215 each return, taxes incl.

Another route i was looking at is Ryanair to Tours (loire Valley) from Dublin and then get the train to paris. The train takes about 2 hours and the whole deal was coming in at about the €300 mark. 
Could be worth a look......


----------



## Tall Chapy (17 Sep 2004)

*Re: FvI*

Looks like flights are hard to come by now...


----------



## Elcato (17 Sep 2004)

*Re: FvI*

I booked Dublin to Lyon during the week for €200 plus €95 to Paris using the Fast train (2 hours). Still looking for a hotel. I notice now the flight out is €165 but only €44 back. Could be still an option.


----------



## okidoki987 (17 Sep 2004)

*Re: FvI*

Shows you the mark up the travel agents are charging.
Mate of mine goes to UTD matches with the supporters club and last season the price for the travel agent package who used the same flights, match tickets beside each other, was exactly 100 Euro dearer (although they did bring you from the airport into Manchester).
RIP OFF IRELAND.


----------



## sueellen (28 Dec 2004)

*Re: >>Football/Rugby Trips*

*Some other posts*

*Tall Chapy
Frequent poster
France v Ireland*

The tickets for the France v Ireland game Oct 9th are now on sale at www.ticketnet.fr
What's left is..
Catagory 1 €70 - 132 Tickets left
Catagory 2 €60 - none
Catagory 3 €45 - none
Catagory 4 €30 - 1895 Tickets left
Catagory 5 €20 - none 

*MAC
See you there*!

Mine are in the bag already Chappy! Keano vs Viera, that'll be some sight!

Worth it at any price!

MAC 

*Tall Chapy
Frequent poster
Re: See you there!*

I think we will do fine once our back four do not do anything silly. Splashed out and got a catagory 1.Though they have nor specified where catagory 1 is.I can only judge from the Isreal match.
Just let people know, ticketnet.fr will require you to register with them and when you make your first purchase the will require a copy of you passport page and a copy of the credit card. This is a once off request. 

*Tall Chapy
Frequent poster*

Extra Tickets have been made available  

*decbuck
Frequent poster
Booking Rugby Package*

 Hi,
Can you give the name of a few places where you can book deals to rugby weekends with?


Does Ray Tracey do rugby 

*Voodoobazza
Registered User
Rugby*

Look at LimeirckTravel or Slatterys ....
What are you looking for ????

The best Lions tour travel is through the Uk .....or else DIY it.......

THe best thing to do for a Heineken cup match is check out your supporters websites to get info ......


*decbuck
Frequent poster
Re: Rugby*

italian or scottish six nations trip


----------



## sueellen (28 Dec 2004)

*Re: >>Football/Rugby Trips*

*Some other posts*

*db2admin
Registered User
Tickets for Barcelona football match*

Hi, I am planning to go to Barcelona in November. 
They are playing Real Madrid that Sat. and I would love to go to it. Does anyone know how I would get tickets for it? 
I already have the plane tickets, cheapo deal.
Thanks

*okidoki987
Frequent poster
Re: Tickets for Barcelona football match*

Capacity is 98,600 so it's unlikely they would sell out for a normal game but this is against real Madrid so.....
I did a search of "Barcelona home football stadium" and got a load of ticket agencys selling tickets
www.spanish-fiestas.com/football/barcelona.htm
I assume these are touts but have a look at the prices for the Real Madrid game! 
With the capacity so high unless you can get tickets at face value before you go over, I would wait till I got over there and headed down to the ground. It should be a lot cheaper then the touts (mind you with no guarantees).
Maybe find somebody who knows someone living in Spain and ask them to buy them for you?

*okidoki987
Frequent poster
Re: Tickets for Barcelona football match*

 Try 
www.fcbarcelona.com/
that's the offical website and go into ticketing.
My Spanish is not good so I didn't go any further. 

*macnas*

 Here! www.barcelona-football-tickets.com/


*okidoki987
Frequent poster
Re: re tixs*

 Nice prices! 

*macnas
re £*

Yea!! Don't tell Croke Park! 

*cullenswood
Registered User
Re: re £*

Dont buy tickets from that crowd. Those prices are ridiculously expensive. The max you should be paying is 40 or 50 squids for the good tickets. I got tickets to a Valencia v Roma Champions League game for €40 two years ago, and they were tickets on the halfway line. You best bet is trying when you get over there I reckon, or going through the club's website 

*macnas*

Sorry to report this match is fully booked [broken link removed]

*okidoki987
Frequent poster
Re: re*

As you're going anyway, I'd take a stroll down to the stadium and see what happens, you never know especially if you wear an IRISH jersey!


----------



## GreatDane (9 Jul 2005)

*Re: >>Sports Trips (Football/Rugby etc.)*

Post edited by G> 


Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------

